# Meydan Racecourse



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was there today, and all I can say is WOW, so very, very impressive. Anyone going to the opening ceremonies and the World Cup - followed by Elton John and Santana?

Pics attached...


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I was there today, and all I can say is WOW, so very, very impressive. Anyone going to the opening ceremonies and the World Cup - followed by Elton John and Santana?
> 
> Pics attached...


Couldn't agree more....... Amazing!! The facilities are second to none, we bought the cheap seats (50dhs) and had a great view, right on the finish line next to the winners enclosure....... That video wall is HUGE but makes it really easy to see what's going on...... 

We had a great night and booked the World Cup in the back of that. We got the 350dhs tickets for the World Cup and thought wwe had made a mistake as they didn't include tickets for the concert, but apparently after checking you can stay on for the concert with these tickets.

Incidentally - if you are like me and follow horses - xxxxxxxxx - works a treat. Just dont be against Godolphin - I think they had (at least indirectly) 6 of the 7 winners on the night........ Hmmmmmmmm


----------

